

Ask HN: Software Engineering Jobs in Zürich - leoh

Hi all, I am a graduating senior in Computer Science at the University of California. I have experience with software engineering and bioinformatics, having worked on several independent software engineering projects and having worked with some really great people in bioinformatics. I am very interested in the possibility of working in Zürich after graduation and am wondering if anyone might have any tips.<p>Thank you!
======
Maximal
Start-up jobs at <http://jobooh.ch> Other jobs at
<https://www.jobagent.ch/login.html>

Switzerland is great, so good luck. Although, Basel might have more
bioinformatics jobs than Zurich.

------
nine_k
Hint: Google Zürich is hiring :) But you have to be really good to pass, of
course.

------
M-L
try it!

